# Application sms



## rgrasta (8 Mai 2011)

Bonjours a tous est ce que quelqu'un pourrait me dire s il existe une application sms pour ipad et surtout qui fonctinnerai par le biais du reseau swisscom ???

Merci d avance


----------



## dada69 (13 Mai 2011)

pas de SMS avec un Ipad

pour le moment du moins
et c'est dommage c'est clair...


----------



## Deleted member 284611 (14 Mai 2011)

Encore une fois, ce n'est pas un iPhone...

L seule chose que je regrette, c'est de ne pas pouvoir suivre ma consomation 3G avec mon iPad...


----------



## Gwen (14 Mai 2011)

Pour suivre ma conso, j'ai téléchargé Download Monitor. Il a l'air de marcher sur iPad.


----------



## Rikly (14 Mai 2011)

Si tu as un compte internet chez Swisscom, pour peu envoyer des sms en te connectant avec un navigateur web sur ta messagerie Swisscom. Là, il y a un onglet 'SMS'.

Cela fonctionne très bien.

Bon weekend


----------

